# Decent firing range ammo for my Bertta PX4 Storm?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm picking up my first Beretta PX4 Storm, 9mm next Wdnesday and pretty excited, I was curious as to decent cheap ammo that is not going to mess up my new purchase. I saw these:
9mm CCI Blazer FMJ 115 Grain 50 Round Box 1145 fps Aluminum Cased Practice Ammunition Blazer ammo? Is that okay for bringing to the range? Or whats some acceptable ammo for range shooting. I picked up some personal protection hollow points from hornaby yesterday, but they were basically $25 for 25 rounds.

Any help on decent shooting range ammo would be greatly appreciated. I"ve heard to stay away from Wal Mart.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Idk, I shoot Winchester White Box and Federal Ammo from Wal-mart and no problems whatsoever.

Just stay away from Tulo Steel Cased ammo, I hear it can work but I see all these youtube vids with guys saying "my gun FAILED" and then I wonder why (despite the forums have TONS of topics on why Tulo ammo sucks)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Agree w/ Jake. WWB is just fine. However, your storm should eat up anything you feed it.


----------



## Stonge1812 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Blazer, and recently it was on sale at $10.50 per box on the Internet. My Px4 runs really well with the brass version; it may be worth checking that you may shoot non-brass cartridges at your range if you go that way?

Safe shooting to all.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I just bought 2 x 50 for $12 a case, $26 after taxes, not too bad.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yup
we just paid 12.50 for 50 WWB 115gr FMJ


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

I like magtech they shoot good as well as the walmart federal or blazer brass I found the aluminum to be a little dirtier plus you can recycle your brass and help buy more ammo


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

hideit said:


> yup
> we just paid 12.50 for 50 WWB 115gr FMJ


Where do you live?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

My 92 FS eats anything.
Anything for $10 for 50.
Walmart, CalRanch, Cabela's, whoever runs a special.
But, none of that resides in the gun for "nightstand standby". :mrgreen:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> My 92 FS eats anything.
> Anything for $10 for 50.
> Walmart, CalRanch, Cabela's, whoever runs a special.
> But, none of that resides in the gun for "nightstand standby". :mrgreen:


LOL, what resides in the "nightstand standby" if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## px4storm (Dec 5, 2012)

When I bought mine the sales guy turned me onto the UMC NO problems $0.24 a shot....


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TheLAGuy said:


> LOL, what resides in the "nightstand standby" if you don't mind me asking?


Right now, 9mm Luger (+P) 124 grain Remington Golden Saber. 15 + 1 in the gun. 15 in the extra mag.
About once a year I run this "real stuff" at the range, and buy a couple boxes of "whatever tickles my fancy". Hornady is up next.

I still have a box of Winchester Black Talon as a keepsake. You know, that terrible nasty picture of those "claws" whirling through flesh.
Uh, check the "spin rate" out of a pistol barrel. Not exactly spinning like a airplane propeller. But, Win. did have to "rebrand" their stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone on here prefer cheap ammo? Like the cheaper the better?


----------

